# Frog Hollow Customer Appreciation Pig Roast (pics)



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Frog Hollow Sport Shop located in Willis Mi. had a customer appreciation pig roast on Sat. man what a spread Herm and Louise put on...shawn and I did the pig...

















It was a great turn out....lots of people and lots and lots of good food.








I was headed to the sponge bob jumper but was quickly stopped...lol:lol:

thanks to vershums farms (sorry if i spelled it wrong) for letting herm use the barrel train cars....that was non stop all day...





































Rich of Roscoby riser cams stopped by and did a presention on his camera...great guy, great michigan product...this pic doesnt do rich justice, he is a very nice guy , and spent several hours sat. letting people use his product and answered all their questions....i really enjoyed it....

















the cook out was fantastic, great weather.....the only issue was a power outage (who knows why) but Herm has a built in genarator which kept everything running smoothly

Mikie


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks like it was a good time. BTW, in the pic of Rich of Roscoby....what the heck is on the TV? Some new kind of piercing? 
Scary!!! :SHOCKED:


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

autumnlovr said:


> Looks like it was a good time. BTW, in the pic of Rich of Roscoby....what the heck is on the TV? Some new kind of piercing?
> Scary!!! :SHOCKED:


lol, i believe that is the reflection of the lights...lol, does look funny:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Mikie you really need to let me know about these things.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> Mikie you really need to let me know about these things.


i know, i just dont think sometimes...:sad:

mikie


----------

